

From 0 to Launch in 14 Days - coderdude
http://henrythe9th.com/the-challenge/day-1/

======
henrythe9th
Thanks and hope you guys found the blog helpful. Just a quick notice, some
spammers have been spamming my site, so now the service is offline until I can
migrate mx servers and add in anti-spam policies. Unfortunately, I've been
super busy lately and may not get around to it for a while...

------
projuce
Great article, actually your whole blog is well worth reading

